# TAH, bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy, lysis of adhesions



## ggparker14 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello to all,

Need help with CPT. Not sure if lysis of adhesions can be coded with the TAH.

op note reads: There were extensive adhesions behind the uterus between the tubes, ovaries, and lateral pelvic wall. All those adhesions were dissected and released with blunt dissection with my finger, and I was able to free both ovaries and tubes from the lateral pelvic wall nd the posterior surface of the uterus. Everything was very well mobilized now. There was extensive scarring and puckering and endometriosis involving the posterior surface of the broad ligament and the uterosacral ligaments. 

Thanks!


----------

